# Pompass Ass's



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

Not electrical related. But, a friend of mine asked me why most electricians are Pompass Ass's. I wasn't sure what to tell him. It does seem by the people I know and on this site that electricians have a higher percentage of pompass ass's. Not sure why? Genetic, Learned, Bitter and Jaded? 

Any idea's


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Have you seen the plumbing section?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe he just said "most" so he didnt hurt your feelings.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

...probably the continued close exposure to EMFs.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Probably because we're trained. That makes us asses.

We spend hours in the classroom, and years in the trade actually working on the job sites, learning every day.

Then along comes someone who doesn't care whether the wire is black or white, the just hook it up. Or they want to take out a GFI because it 'falses' too much. And for some reason, they think their landlord is better educated in electrical than us.

As for pompous, it's due to us knowing what needs to be done, knowing _why_ it needs to be done that way, and you'd just better get out of my way so I can do it that way.




Cole said:


> Have you seen the plumbing section?


No thanks. We get enough turd-herders here.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Never thought they were asses, premadonnas maybe.....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Never thought they were asses, premadonnas maybe.....


Yes, I was born before Madonna. :w00t: Wanna make something of it? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Who wasn't born before Madonna??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Who wasn't born before Madonna??


Anyone with a 5000watt thumpy-thump stereo in their car blasting that ghetto 'music' (and I use that word loosely here!) across the entire state.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No rolling boomboxes please...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> No rolling boomboxes please...


Some aren't what I would call boomboxes. I'd call them vibrators. Settles backfill real well, as well as gets the air bubbles out of fresh mud.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Who wasn't born before Madonna??



me :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Def*

No. I haven't been to the plumbers page yet. Better go check it out. Check this out. Just found

Think someone you know might be a pompous ass? 
Think that others might consider you to be one? 
Use this handy dandy scale to help you determine if you or they might be one. 

Pomposity Rating Scale ( 1 being the lowest, 10 the highest )

laughed at their own joke
intentionally mentioned a bit of trivia that no one is interested in
rolled their eyes while someone else was talking
made sure to mention what fabulous high culture activity they did on the weekend
made mention of a specific selection of wine or classical composer to demonstrate fabulous high culture knowledge
made an off the cuff comment about another person's supposed inabilities
repeatedly dropped their title(s) in conversation (titles they created mind you)
wrote a book to ensure that others would be subjected to their opinions
mentioned that they are the absolute greatest in any given field
forced their personal website upon you so you could gasp at their superior intellect and fantastic achievements


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Bubbles said:


> No. I haven't been to the plumbers page yet. Better go check it out. Check this out. Just found
> 
> Think someone you know might be a pompous ass?
> Think that others might consider you to be one?
> ...


That thing is sweet... I ran every electrician I know through it and they all ranked 8-10... I however only ranked 2.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> That thing is sweet... I ran every electrician I know through it and they all ranked 8-10... I however only ranked 2.




:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've ran into a few who were poppus asses, but then again I've met every other trade that was the same. Premadonna was the term I like to use.

Although on commercial sites with hords of union electricians lets just say they don't apprear to have the same work ethic as most others.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry electrical guys.. but I think I 've achieved a maximum rank of *10*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> Sorry electrical guys.. but I think I 've achieved a maximum rank of *10*. :thumbsup:



there is a rumor of 11


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Never thought they were asses, premadonnas maybe.....



Ever been a mason tender to a bunch of masons...the dictionary says Pre-madonna - See Mason :laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Not electrical related. But, a friend of mine asked me why most electricians are Pompass Ass's. I wasn't sure what to tell him. It does seem by the people I know and on this site that electricians have a higher percentage of pompass ass's. Not sure why? Genetic, Learned, Bitter and Jaded?
> 
> Any idea's


I am a pompass ass, but I am not an electrician anymore, I am a GC, A/C Contractor and Plumbing Contractor.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm pompass because I'm licensed to be a pompass ass. As someone else said I have earned the right by way of experience in this trade. You'd be a pompass ass too if you knew everything like I do.

Fafa foley


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Bubbles said:


> No. I haven't been to the plumbers page yet. Better go check it out. Check this out. Just found
> 
> Think someone you know might be a pompous ass?
> Think that others might consider you to be one?
> ...


Thank You! I'm gonna print this out, pass it around at breaktime and see what responses I get....One guy I work with got an 8, too dumb to write a book or use a computer...I'll just give it time.........


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I am a pompass ass, but I am not an electrician anymore, I am a GC, A/C Contractor and Plumbing Contractor.


And I can attest to that a hole


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

while i'm not personally pompous or a prima donna, i think electricians have a little right to be...i don't remember ever hearing about the Big Guy sayings "Let There Be Floors" or "Let There Be Toilets" or "Let There Be Shingles"...however, He did request us to turn on the lights:thumbsup::whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mahlere said:


> while i'm not personally pompous or a primadonna,


:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, it's spelled *prima donna* or *prima-donna*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

480sparky said:


> For what it's worth, it's spelled *prima donna* or *prima-donna*. :thumbsup:


What a pompass ass.....:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

480sparky said:


> For what it's worth, it's spelled *prima donna* or *prima-donna*. :thumbsup:



I've been thinking that the whole thread, but I didn't want to be the prima donna :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> laughed at their own joke
> intentionally mentioned a bit of trivia that no one is interested in
> rolled their eyes while someone else was talking
> made sure to mention what fabulous high culture activity they did on the weekend
> ...


Holy sh*t.....I'm an Electrician!! :w00t:



> Ever been a mason tender to a bunch of masons...the dictionary says Pre-madonna - See Mason


:clap:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

We all have the abilty to be pompus asses, I think part of it comes from knowing your proffession, but not knowing humility:clap:. G


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*feedback from customer*

I was talking with lady who had new electrical installation other day (friend). It was a beauty salon with a nice 277/480 200 amp setup. It was a very nice installation from the pipework, labeling, and design. As I was talking with her I commented on the nice electrical work she had done. She said the owner was an ass$%#@ and she would never do business with him ever again. Lesson learned was when it comes to customers even though you know way more then they do and you must bite your tongue often, if you want to keep that customer, better act concerned, polite, and at least act like your listening and interested. I know, it's hard sometimes, but just smile and keep charging.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

we can be when we need to


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think the root of the problem is that everyone thinks their an electrician, or their brother's, neighbor's, best friend's, uncle knows how to wire stuff how hard can it be?

The thing is (as most of us here know) there is much more to a code compliant, safe installation than "just making it work". So when we tell someone they did it wrong (even though it works), we're a pompous ass.

It is hard for the average person to tell the difference between a professional job and a hack job as most of our work is hidden. As long as when they flip the light switch the light turns on, that is all they care about. It's not like finish carpentry, or plastering, or tile setting where the end result of the job is apparent if the guy is a hack or a professional.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> .......It's not like finish carpentry, or plastering, or tile setting ............


 
What... you don't like my tile job?










Tiling is easy. ANYONE can do it! :laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> what... You don't like my tile job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow, what else can be said. G


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wow, the picture is complaining about how the tiles are cut around the outlet plates, missing the fact that the plates should have been removed to tile around in the first place. WOW :blink:

It is like the person who did it never ever even saw a tile job.

I bet they were thinking (proudly) "Look, I got the tiles to stick to the wall without falling off" :whistling:w00t::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> ...............I bet they were thinking (proudly) "Look, I got the tiles to stick to the wall without falling off......"


 

.........yet."

The photo (without the arrows) was posted on another forum. Many said they were pencil marks. I said they're cuts as nothing there looks like it was done with nippers.

But what the hëll do I know? I'm just a pompous-ass electrician.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was thinking (and laughing to myself) that 480Sparky did a nice job of hiding those cuts :w00t:


j/k


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I was thinking (and laughing to myself) that 480Sparky did a nice job of hiding those cuts :w00t:
> 
> 
> j/k


 
I'd hate to be the electrician who comes in a couple years later and finds the cover plates are grouted in.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't think the grout will stick to the plastic. But it surely will encapsulate it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I don't think the grout will stick to the plastic. But it surely will encapsulate it.


I think I'll change my handle to Handyman99½. The homeowner says it will stick, and that's good enough for me.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to the plumbing forum. I have a job where the hot is on the right and the cold is on the left. I want to find out if I can swap the faucet handles.............


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good solution. Tell me how that works out for ya.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think Nathan should start a new category titled "Handyman" They could go there and swap tips with each other and the rest of us would be prohibited from posting there.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What fun would that be for the rest of us?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

look like pencil marks to me. Still..plates on top of tile! What are they going to do..grout to the plastic then hope to never need to remove the plate?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Sounds like a good solution. Tell me how that works out for ya.


My paperboy says it'll work, too.

Oh, and the cashier at the gas station as well.

I asked Pastor Tony this morning at church, and _he_ says it'll work.

And my neighbors' 4-year old granddaughter is on board on this as well.



I haven't asked my cat yet. All she wants is food.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like it'll work then.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Sounds like it'll work then.


Just got back from the job. Man, that was easy peasy! They had plastic handles on the faucet, so I didn't even need to swap handles.... I just popped the little plastic buttons on the top off and switch 'em around. Red on the left, blue on the right. They paid me $600 to do this. Man, I am such a fantastic plumber! 

When they were doling out the c-notes, the man of the house asked me about water pressure. He says he prefers a nice invigorating shower first thing in the morning. I suggested a Waterpik showerhead, but he said he already tried one, and they're junk.

So tomorrow, I'm going back over and install a 4000psi pressure washer on their incoming water line. Whenever he wants a 'refreshing' shower, just pull the choke, turn the switch to "Run" and pull the rope!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Wow, the picture is complaining about how the tiles are cut around the outlet plates, missing the fact that the plates should have been removed to tile around in the first place. WOW :blink:
> 
> It is like the person who did it never ever even saw a tile job.
> 
> I bet they were thinking (proudly) "Look, I got the tiles to stick to the wall without falling off" :whistling:w00t::laughing:


Or more along the lines of "what are apprenticeships good for. as long as you can cut straight and read a tape measure."


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm pompass because I'm licensed to be a pompass ass. As someone else said I have earned the right by way of experience in this trade. You'd be a pompass ass too if you knew everything like I do.
> 
> Fafa foley


Now who was it that said they know everything?


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just got back from the job. Man, that was easy peasy! They had plastic handles on the faucet, so I didn't even need to swap handles.... I just popped the little plastic buttons on the top off and switch 'em around. Red on the left, blue on the right. They paid me $600 to do this. Man, I am such a fantastic plumber!
> 
> When they were doling out the c-notes, the man of the house asked me about water pressure. He says he prefers a nice invigorating shower first thing in the morning. I suggested a Waterpik showerhead, but he said he already tried one, and they're junk.
> 
> So tomorrow, I'm going back over and install a 4000psi pressure washer on their incoming water line. Whenever he wants a 'refreshing' shower, just pull the choke, turn the switch to "Run" and pull the rope!


 I had no idea you do plumbing too.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

ARealplumber said:


> Now who was it that said they know everything?


Me.:thumbsup:


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Me.:thumbsup:


Tell your friend 480sparky hes wrong about "it cant happen with the breakers turned off" because it can. Then maybe he will know everything too. He started with the bad language too on that thread....infact its still there. F this and F that. Calling me an idiot etc etc. Now what do you think about his "Breaker off" statement....Do you think he learned anything? look at posts 163 and 164 on that thread about GFCI and water heaters. Look at every post from an electrician but maybe one guy.....from the start they disrespectful. They are in plain view as I type.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pampas
pompous
pompass
pumpus


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ARealplumber said:


> Tell your friend 480sparky hes wrong about "it cant happen with the breakers turned off" because it can. Then maybe he will know everything too. He started with the bad language too on that thread....infact its still there. F this and F that. Calling me an idiot etc etc. Now what do you think about his "Breaker off" statement....Do you think he learned anything? look at posts 163 and 164 on that thread about GFCI and water heaters. Look at every post from an electrician but maybe one guy.....from the start they disrespectful. They are in plain view as I type.


For the record, it wasn't 480 that called you an idiot [well maybe he did at some later point?]...but I called you an idiot first.

I demand my credit for being FIRST.


You should really just start your own thread to continue the conversation - like the other guy did.

A day later and you are still an idiot 
Am I the first one to call you an idiot today as well?


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

Celtic said:


> For the record, it wasn't 480 that called you an idiot [well maybe he did at some later point?]...but I called you an idiot first.
> 
> I demand my credit for being FIRST.
> 
> ...


 Ah but it seems Mr480sparky and yourself learned somthing. The breakers being off will would not be a factor. It finally took a magazine article to explain what you guys couldn't. Simple as that.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Really??????:sad::jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

ARealplumber said:


> Tell your friend 480sparky hes wrong about "it cant happen with the breakers turned off" because it can. Then maybe he will know everything too. He started with the bad language too on that thread....infact its still there. F this and F that. Calling me an idiot etc etc. Now what do you think about his "Breaker off" statement....Do you think he learned anything? look at posts 163 and 164 on that thread about GFCI and water heaters. Look at every post from an electrician but maybe one guy.....from the start they disrespectful. They are in plain view as I type.


Drop it, get over it, and move on. That thread was closed for a reason. Don't be "that guy."


----------



## spdtrx (Sep 10, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Drop it, get over it, and move on. That thread was closed for a reason. Don't be "that guy."


 

THANK YOU. :clap::thumbup::clap::thumbup::clap::thumbup:


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Drop it, get over it, and move on. That thread was closed for a reason. Don't be "that guy."


 Ok mr wallpaper guy. I'll drop it:laughing:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, I was just about to fire back at that comment about plumbers being the next level of pompous ass's. But then I read the comment about the years of training and then having to deal with idiots who think they know more than the pro who been learning/doing it for years. Maybe we are worse than electricians and for all the same reasons .


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

I havent bothered to really read any of the posts in this thread much , but from what I can gather we are speaking of Maddona's Pompous Ass. Hey at my age and gray hair beggars cant be choosers. I'd do it......




Actually getting back on track, Archeteckers are the biggest pompous asses of anybody in the construction field. Bar none...


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

the sight of illegal amigos (mexicans) causes me to go nuts on the jobsite...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I havent bothered to really read any of the posts in this thread much , but from what I can gather we are speaking of Maddona's Pompous Ass. Hey at my age and gray hair beggars cant be choosers. I'd do it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, because you haven't met me yet.


----------



## electricbygeorg (Aug 21, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I've ran into a few who were poppus asses, but then again I've met every other trade that was the same. Premadonna was the term I like to use.
> 
> Although on commercial sites with hords of union electricians lets just say they don't apprear to have the same work ethic as most others.


You are right on the money with your reply, I have met more union "Whiners" in the midwest then ever. But don't get me wrong, I have also seen some good tradesmen who care more about getting the job done effectively & efficiantly rather than worring about "How long till break?" I have more respect for the person (Journeyman) who gets in the trench with the helper than standing & watching while "leaning" on a shovel.


----------



## electricbygeorg (Aug 21, 2009)

*Perfect Example*

Got a call from an electrician, (I was working as a service tech for a pool, spa, fitness dealer) He's lettin me have it cause the P.O.S. hot tub he just hooked up is trippin the GFI breaker. I calmly explained that he possibly miswired the breaker. I was called just about every name you could think of. "I've been a union electrician when you were in diapers!!"
(leavin the fancy 4 letter words out of that quote)
Double check your load neutral, call me back if you still have a problem.
That was the last I heard from him.


----------

